# What is the Secret?



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

What is the secret to knitting with black yarn? My friend asked me to make a prayer shawl in black. And I find it really hard to see the stitches. Does anyone have any secret for me? Thanks everyone Jodi


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

There is no secret for me, I won't do it. I think if you have a white towel on your lap and really, really, really good lighting it might help. Good luck.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

deercreek said:


> What is the secret to knitting with black yarn? My friend asked me to make a prayer shawl in black. And I find it really hard to see the stitches. Does anyone have any secret for me? Thanks everyone Jodi


Having done tons of black work in my day while working at night I learned to back light and allow the light to come through the fabric rather then flooding the surface and not seeing stitches or holes.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Someone on here said to place a white towel on your lap and use a bright light. Haven't tried it, but am interested in the other answers.


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

deercreek said:


> What is the secret to knitting with black yarn? My friend asked me to make a prayer shawl in black. And I find it really hard to see the stitches. Does anyone have any secret for me? Thanks everyone Jodi


I just finished a black scarf for my son in law and I won't do black again. I'm still blind lol


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I would also use light coloured needles to make it easy to see the stitches. &#128158;


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Another thought. Make it white and dye it black. lol


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have severe vision problems. I use strong Daylight bulbs. Sunlight has been suggested, but for me it is worse. I have 2 Ott floor lamps. One on each side of me and daylight bulbs in both. Also the idea of a white or very light colored towel on lap does help. I recently lost all vision in right eye and now have to use heavier weight yarns. I have slowed down the speed of my knitting and use my fingers more to feel each stitch. I am going to lose the remaining vision in left eye eventually. I am trying to learn to crochet and knit by feel. I used to cross stitch and needle point as well as beaded jewelry. Hope I don't have to stop knitting and crochet. 1 other suggestion is to use light colored needles so you can see the sts on them easier.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I would use the lightest colored needles I could find. Black is never easy to work with.


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

I never do black yarn-too hard on my eyes.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

disgo said:


> Having done tons of black work in my day while working at night I learned to back light and allow the light to come through the fabric rather then flooding the surface and not seeing stitches or holes.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: He's got it! Back-lit plus lighter coloured needles plus a light coloured (even a paper napkin!) background. These are all good ways to work with black, and being able to feel your stitches helps too.

At eight years old, my grandmother told me to only work with black or navy (thread, yarn, fabric) by full daylight. I thought she was crazy; I had no problem with black or navy! At 69, I now know exactly what she was talking about. 

I will use black and navy yarn, but only if absolutely necessary.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

The best way to do it if you have to knit with black is to make sure you have really high wattage light over your shoulder, or which ever direction you like it to be coming from. Also keep a large magnifier next to your chair. If you can the best way to do this is get something like an Ott lite with a magnifier. And the white towel on your lap may also help.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Light, lots of light. And try to use a very light colored needle as well. I like bamboo needles for black yarn, though I do try to avoid it. Perhaps your friend has another favorite color that will go well with a lot of things. Best of luck.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Other than Jessica-Jean I can tell you all worked in the daytime. Light is our enemy, folks, and causes more damage than good. Prematurely blinds people and is horrid on fabric--why do you think dark glasses were invented--do you make sure people hold up white towels behind them when approaching you on a sidewalk or in a car?

Coming from dark Seattle teaches one to learn to adjust to the dark like all the other animals that deal in nocturnal situations and rely on your other senses like feel. You would have all fainted to see the fine Irish laces I made in complete black with all the leaf and flower motifs where you work in the back of prior stitches a lot. Even in netted backgrounds made with tight chain stitches I never once missed a ch 2 st in a 3 ch space so my laces were controlled and not wonky.

Stay away from Ott and full spectrum lighting since there are way more options now in the LEDs (last longer as well as use less power and thus keep our budgets in better control). Go to your local hardware or kitchen outlet where they have the latest LED lights on the market. Look at all the spectrums they offer (way more than Ott who have now ventured into the LED realm to keep up). Some of you will like the cool/blue tones where others the hot/white-yellow tones.

Learn to drive with your low beams on and even then you will learn to wear yellow tinted glasses that will allow you to look right into another's high beams and be able to tell if they have not dimmed them--hard to tell these days with all the other forms of headlights and the LED ones--especially the trim ones like semi drivers decorate their rigs with older lights.

Instead of the light colored towel use a tracing light table that many of you have and never use anymore. One doesn't need to see the front of the stitch but the strands creating it--especially in crochet. Knitting is the easiest to work in the dark colors since you only have a couple ways to go unlike crochet where you are constantly working through loops and yarn overs with each stitch made.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I remember in HS my aunt who crocheted constantly saying one time "I can't crochet with black anymore, can't see" and I All Too Clearly remember thinking, "how stupid" DUH NOW I know what she meant. If I'm doing crossstitch with black I put a lightboard under it-----the type that has a bulb and you trace your pattern on the top. Don't know if it would work with knitting but worth a try.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lightboard! Once upon a year, my darling (professional photographer on a shoe-string) found a discarded Victrola cabinet. The top portion was gutted and more broken than not, but the bottom was solid. So, he cut off the tall upper portion, took the hinged cover and reattached it to the bottom. Inside it he placed a light and a translucent white plastic sheet. He used it to sort through negatives. He hasn't used it since we moved here. It's the wheeled base of one of my stacks of boxes of yarn. I think I should find something else to be the wheeled base of that stack and bring that light-box/table thingie up here next to my chair. Or, just knit next to it in the wool room. As crowded as it is with yarn, it would be less underfoot there than here. 

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ott lamp or bright sun light. I usually don't have problems knitting or crocheting with black, but I do with white! Go figure! Good lighting.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Bunbun said:


> I remember in HS my aunt who crocheted constantly saying one time "I can't crochet with black anymore, can't see" and I All Too Clearly remember thinking, "how stupid" DUH NOW I know what she meant. If I'm doing crossstitch with black I put a lightboard under it-----the type that has a bulb and you trace your pattern on the top. Don't know if it would work with knitting but worth a try.


 :thumbup: It does :-o :shock: :!:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Ott lamp or bright sun light. I usually don't have problems knitting or crocheting with black, but I do with white! Go figure! Good lighting.


Same here with the white and having to wear dark glasses when going out in the rain there :-o :shock: :lol: The sock people would love the way we wear our open sandals with socks, wouldn't they :wink:  ;-) :roll:


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

When I made a 2x2 ribbed hat in navy, I ended up putting markers every 4 stitches. It was the only way I could keep in pattern. I felt like an idiot, but it worked.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Clancy P said:


> When I made a 2x2 ribbed hat in navy, I ended up putting markers every 4 stitches. It was the only way I could keep in pattern. I felt like an idiot, but it worked.


It worked, so who cares _how_ you got it to work? No need to feel "like an idiot" at all!

I've got some lovely, thin, fuzzy, mohair-like navy blue yarn. I am totally unable to work it alone; can't see anything. However, paired with a strand of equally thin, smoothly plied orange yarn, it works up very well. You do what you gotta do to knit.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

High magnification readers and knit outside or next to a window with natural light.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

light color knitting needles or put one st on the metal so you can see :thumbup:


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Found little pots of paint at JoAnn's, six colors strung together; the label is gone so I can't identify further. I just remember that it was dirt cheap. 
Painted my bamboo needles with a light orangey color. The stitches show up much better on the paint than on anything else I tried. 

Applied paint with a 15 cent foam brush. It has not worn off or flaked in completing one of Dee's shawls. I have enough paint for many more applications if it does deteriorate.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Bamboo needles work best for me when knitting black. Also, I only knit black during the day when I can scoot my rocking chair over to the window for natural light.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

deercreek said:


> What is the secret to knitting with black yarn? My friend asked me to make a prayer shawl in black. And I find it really hard to see the stitches. Does anyone have any secret for me? Thanks everyone Jodi


Really, really bright light. I knit in full sunshine and will be knitting some black socks when I finish the pair I am working on now.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I have not knitted black or very dark yarn for well over 40 years for that very reason,it's too hard to see and it strains your eyes something shocking.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Plenty of light, I have used black and it is difficult to see the stitches while knitting.


----------



## chimama (Nov 21, 2013)

I am working with black right now. I use a full-spectrum light over my right shoulder and an led light almost sideways next to me. the led shines across the stitches and makes it easy to see them. will I go with black again? hard to say but probably not as a solo color. my 62-y-o eyes just aren't up to it.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

When I knit with dark yarn, I save that project for day time. It takes longer, but it saves making mistakes that I don't see.


----------



## AnnEliz76 (Aug 7, 2014)

For me it is light colored needles and bright light. I will try the white towel next time.


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

Maggie doesn't have any problem knitting with black yarn. but of course she cant see it anyway lol.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

For me, it is a natural daylight bulb shining from over my right shoulder (I'm right handed, so that's what works for me), and I don't work on it when I am over tired, as that is when I make mistakes.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

A very special friend asked me to do a wedding shawl in Navy, which is not far off of black. I found that as long as I sat in the sunlight I could see well enough to knit. In the evenings I used a craft lamp that had daylight LED's in it. Not as good as direct sunlight but doable. I finished it and she loved it but I can't say I would be in a hurry to do that again. :thumbup:


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow! Thought it was just me. I am working on a pair of fingerless gloves in black. Between the color and pattern I have put this down several times. I am making these for a secretary at my sons school. She said she would pay me. Yesterday I jokingly said that if paid for my time no one could afford these gloves.


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

more light?


----------



## Elissa001 (Nov 24, 2013)

God bless you. My mother has MD, is 92, but is still sharp as a tack. Thank you for your advice. I started knitting black gloves, put them down, but will start again...don't want to think black yarn will get the best of me!


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone this us my first and last black shawl


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Black is really hard to work with. I wouldn't. Plus a prayer shawl is supposed to cheer you up isn't it?


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> There is no secret for me, I won't do it. I think if you have a white towel on your lap and really, really, really good lighting it might help. Good luck.


 an Ott light right over the stitches and that white towel may help. Also, use light-colored needles.


----------



## daksha3 (Nov 12, 2013)

I like that idea of knitting with white and then dyeing. The wool dyes are easy to use and it should come out just fine.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a seasonal secret--knitting on the beach in bright sunlight.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't like to knit with black. Like the rest I put a while towel under the knitting, I use stitch markers every 20, 30, etc etc stitches & I count the stitches every few rows to be sure I have the same number I started with & excellent light. For me excellent light means sitting outside on a clear sunny day. Good natural light makes a big difference for me.


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

Some years ago, I bought some needles with LED lights in the tips. I think it was at Hancock Fabrics. Sorry I can't remember the brand bot it may have been Boye.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I find that with any dark color (black, Navy, purple, etc.) is most difficult to use at night-the lighting has to be bright! I make an effort to use my lighter colors after dark--so much easier on the eyes. Perhaps work on your black item during the day....lighter color at night. I will be SO glad when Daylight Savings Time returns!!! (not only for knitting in the evening--but I really enjoy taking my book and reading on the front porch!)


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

Some years ago, I bought some needles with LED lights in the tips. I think it was at Hancock Fabrics. Sorry I can't remember the brand bot it may have been Boye.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

I knit dark colors during the daylight and also bought an Ott light, but still prefer daylight.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

i did a black scarf and it was a nightmare, finally i done it ... but i do not do it again...not black neither dark blue ....i can see it...


----------



## Hollace (May 15, 2014)

My mother never looked at her knitting except to do a periodic check of the state of things. She talked watched tv etc and never looked down. She made many dark yarn projects. She knitted and crocheted well into her 80s. How did she do it? I have no idea! I always have to look at my work or make a million mistakes.


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

white background and daylight bulb essential. good luck


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

i knit a long swing-back coat about 20 years ago. i'm still recovering.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't like knitting with black yarn and seldom do it.


----------



## jkpiwonski (Nov 16, 2012)

Put something white on your lap. I have a spectrum light from menards($30 for floor lamp) that makes a BIG difference.


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Extra bright light, white cloth on lap didn't work for me. I finally gave the black yarn to a younger person with good eyesight!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yup, I was going to answer the same.


GrumpyGramma said:


> There is no secret for me, I won't do it. I think if you have a white towel on your lap and really, really, really good lighting it might help. Good luck.


----------



## JuliaKay (Jun 21, 2014)

I purchased an Ott light (floor lamp) to set by my chair. Navy blue presents the same problem.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hollace said:


> My mother never looked at her knitting except to do a periodic check of the state of things. She talked watched tv etc and never looked down. She made many dark yarn projects. She knitted and crocheted well into her 80s. How did she do it? I have no idea! I always have to look at my work or make a million mistakes.


Did your mother make things with almost no decorative stitches in them? I can tell you how she did it. She could feel the stitches. I do this most of the time. I have my sock pattern memorized. I can knit and talk or watch tv, and even ride in the car, while I knit. Start with something simple like a dish cloth on size 7 or 8 needles and worsted weight yarn. Knit your first row, now, don't look. Feel the first and second stitch on your left needle with your left thumb. Can you feel the space between them? Take your right needle and lay it against your left thumb. Carefully slide the needle down your thumb as you slide your thumb back over the second stitch. Your right needle should now lay between the stitches. Now tuck that needle under the first stitch as if to knit, just like you always would. Wrap the yarn around it and finish the stitch. Continue to the end of the row.

I had a friend who was blind from and accident during her childhood. She had braille patterns on plastic cards that were on a metal ring. She used circular needles. She could knit beautiful things! The most recent was a baby blanket for my daughter for her new baby who is now a year old. Sadly, my friend passed away almost a year ago. But she was an inspiration to me, for all she did independently. She rarely asked for help for anything. She learned to read her stitches with her fingers, just like she read her braille books. Beautiful blankets, hats, booties, ect. that were donated to the church sales, or gifted.

Try it and see if you can do it. It will take practice, but you CAN do it, just like your mom did.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

I try to avoid all dark colors or limit it to collars and cuffs. I remember as a preteen trying to convince my Dad that he should take my Mom to a romantic restaurant complete with candle light for their anniversary. He refused saying he couldn't read the @#$ menus in those places. At the time, I didn't understand his problem but boy I do now at age 59!!!

I use an OTT floor light by my right shoulder. Its a life saver since I do most of my knitting at night. Someone mentioned LED's. Am I the only one finding that those very expensive LED bulbs are lasting 12-18 months instead of the 10-15 years as promised? 

I do like the light they produce (hate those CFL's).

The other thing that has been a lifesaver for me has been my new eyeglass lenses. I switched to a digitally enhanced lense that is designed to allow far more light to reach the back of the eye. Not cheap by any means but I'd eat rice and beans 3x's a week to cover the cost if I had too. I was getting to the point I hated driving at night and doing so in the rain was flat out dangerous because of the glare.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Youth! 
I am teaching a 92-year-old woman to knit. She wanted to knit Steelers hats for her great grandchildren. She started the first with black ribbing and crown, with gold in between. I suggested for the second, she put the black in the middle, because that part of the hat has no variety in stitches. She used a high-intensity lamp and a white towel. And said she'll do scarlet and gray from now on.


deercreek said:


> What is the secret to knitting with black yarn? My friend asked me to make a prayer shawl in black. And I find it really hard to see the stitches. Does anyone have any secret for me? Thanks everyone Jodi


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Did your mother make things with almost no decorative stitches in them? I can tell you how she did it. She could feel the stitches. I do this most of the time. I have my sock pattern memorized. I can knit and talk or watch tv, and even ride in the car, while I knit. Start with something simple like a dish cloth on size 7 or 8 needles and worsted weight yarn. Knit your first row, now, don't look. Feel the first and second stitch on your left needle with your left thumb. Can you feel the space between them? Take your right needle and lay it against your left thumb. Carefully slide the needle down your thumb as you slide your thumb back over the second stitch. Your right needle should now lay between the stitches. Now tuck that needle under the first stitch as if to knit, just like you always would. Wrap the yarn around it and finish the stitch. Continue to the end of the row.
> 
> I had a friend who was blind from and accident during her childhood. She had braille patterns on plastic cards that were on a metal ring. She used circular needles. She could knit beautiful things! The most recent was a baby blanket for my daughter for her new baby who is now a year old. Sadly, my friend passed away almost a year ago. But she was an inspiration to me, for all she did independently. She rarely asked for help for anything. She learned to read her stitches with her fingers, just like she read her braille books. Beautiful blankets, hats, booties, ect. that were donated to the church sales, or gifted.
> 
> Try it and see if you can do it. It will take practice, but you CAN do it, just like your mom did.


My friend also knits without looking at her work. Her Aunt ran a school for the blind in the UK and taught all of the students how to knit. My friend learned at an early age that it was not necessary to watch your hands. When I asked her how she did it, she asked Me "how long have you been knitting?". I said 40 years. Her answer "Don't you think, by now, that your hands know what they are doing?" You have to trust your hands and practice not looking at your work. If you do you will be able to knit any color you want without a problem. btw I still have not tried knitting lace or anything with increases and decreases, but I have mastered knitting plain with just knits and purls. I would practice while riding in the car at night. I would knit until I thought I made a mistake then stop until I was in a well lit area to check my work. I found that I had not made a mistake. If you split a stitch you can feel the difference in the stitch.
So trust your hands and learn to knit in the dark.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cathy B said:


> My friend also knits without looking at her work. Her Aunt ran a school for the blind in the UK and taught all of the students how to knit. My friend learned at an early age that it was not necessary to watch your hands. When I asked her how she did it, she asked Me "how long have you been knitting?". I said 40 years. Her answer "Don't you think, by now, that your hands know what they are doing?" You have to trust your hands and practice not looking at your work. If you do you will be able to knit any color you want without a problem. btw I still have not tried knitting lace or anything with increases and decreases, but I have mastered knitting plain with just knits and purls. I would practice while riding in the car at night. I would knit until I thought I made a mistake then stop until I was in a well lit area to check my work. I found that I had not made a mistake. If you split a stitch you can feel the difference in the stitch.
> So trust your hands and learn to knit in the dark.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

I've started choosing lighter, brighter colors. The only thing that works for me when using black or other dark colors is to sit under my Ott light. I just don't see as well as I used to!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Navy & black are two of my favorite colors to make things as well as what my GC seem to want so I use the colors quite often, but can only work at them at night. The backlight seems like a terrific idea.


----------



## Glendasue (Apr 29, 2011)

I bought a daylight standing light and work under it or in real daylight, otherwise, I just can't see. Dark colors are not my choice anymore, though. And.....I do not like yarn that is not twisting well. If it isn't enjoyable to knit with I won't use it. I rather pay more, if need be, and enjoy the knitting, than struggle with yucky yarn.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

MG said:


> .....Someone mentioned LED's. Am I the only one finding that those very expensive LED bulbs are lasting 12-18 months instead of the 10-15 years as promised?
> 
> *I have my originals going on 24 years now (they are huge compared to the tiny little ones now) and got them just after finally breaking down and getting the two style Otts which were a total waste of money for me. They not only produced too much glare (like your eyes at night since that is what I worked and never needed any extra light except the hall light to function--still only need one LED on in the bedroom for me to get something from the frig--down the hall and into another whole room at the back wall) but also ran the power bill up twice the amount of a regular incandescent and gave off twice the heat as well. I always justified the heat aspect by using the heat as a source which as one knows is like nothing since it rises to the ceiling and leaves a cold draft running up your legs and worse making the floor even colder with the cold air coming up to compensate for the rising air above the light.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you all for all your tips. My DW loves hand knit socks but wants only black ones. I've been putting off the project since last May. :/ And she wants toe up socks, which I have not yet tackled.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Another thought. Make it white and dye it black. lol


Now there's an idea!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Hollace said:


> My mother never looked at her knitting except to do a periodic check of the state of things. She talked watched tv etc and never looked down. She made many dark yarn projects. She knitted and crocheted well into her 80s. How did she do it? I have no idea! I always have to look at my work or make a million mistakes.


I can talk, watch TV, even pay attention to speaker...while looking at the speaker while knitting...but do have to check for start of row/round and once in a while while knitting too... BUT give me strong light for black and navy blue....just in case.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Am I the only one who understood the question in the original post as WHY was she told to knit the shawl in black (not HOW to knit with black)? 

Anyone have any comments on the WHY? (I'm curious)


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

deercreek said:


> What is the secret to knitting with black yarn? My friend asked me to make a prayer shawl in black. And I find it really hard to see the stitches. Does anyone have any secret for me? Thanks everyone Jodi


At 66 and being diabetic, my eyesight is not the same as 10 years ago. I do a lo of crochet and knit with black, navy, and other dark colors, and the "secret" for me is natural light and wearing my reading glasses. The windows in my house are always open, and if I seat outside whileRuby, my 3 year old Grand Niece plays, I have to use my prescription sun glasses to see better. As much as I dislike the fact that we never seem to have winter in Southern California, I think that the good thing about that, is that we get plenty of sun light. This week we are going to be in the upper 80s, and possibly 90s by the weekend in the San Fernando Valley part of Los Angeles County. That means at least 4 hours of knitting outside while Ruby pretends to be Tarzan, or Pink singing while she hangs upside down from her swings.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

I use black yarn only at daytime .


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

deercreek said:


> What is the secret to knitting with black yarn? My friend asked me to make a prayer shawl in black. And I find it really hard to see the stitches. Does anyone have any secret for me? Thanks everyone Jodi


I work on anything black only in the daylight, prefferably sunny days.


----------



## Latou (Sep 15, 2013)

I find that working with black wool is a bit easier if the light is at a bit of an angle so that the texture of the stitches shows up a bit better. The white towel is a must have!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I only knit with black in daylight. Especially sunlight. Otherwise you need a really strong lamp. I gues something like the Ott lights.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

To words: GOOD LIGHT!!!

Work in good daylight or something like an Ott Lamp that gives you the same light as a natural (sun) source.

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

I frequently knit with black, navy and charcoal too, but always use metal needles...brass. I use a bright light coming from a point in line with my left shoulder so I don't have to deal with glare on the needles.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> I would also use light coloured needles to make it easy to see the stitches. 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pandora (May 12, 2011)

Dear Angelsmom, looks like these wonderful KP people have ideas aplenty yet again.I'm curious about the LED help- aat 80. Your spirit sounds just terrific. May it never leave you, and tell those angels to keep their wings out of the way! I want you to be knitting a long, long time.


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

Best thing I found is the lighted crochet hook. Love it for the dark yarns.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I use light colour needles most times grey. I find this helps


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I would also use light coloured needles to make it easy to see the stitches. 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

RosD said:


> I would also use light coloured needles to make it easy to see the stitches. 💞


I agree with RosD...I knitted a dark brown shawl with brown needles...should have used the lighter colored needles .. would have made the job so much easier.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

I haven't knitted with black but do quite a bit of cross stitch on black linen. Having light behind my work is as important as light on it. The back light makes it possible to see the weave.


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I knit a gift of pure love for my younger daughter: A top down seamless sweater, same as the one I'm wearing, for her in black. It was so hard and I tried every trick. The pay off is that she loves it so much.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

I recently made an 80" black chunky yarn scarf for my son.
I have one eye with cataracts and double vision.
I used white plastic knitting needles, and had no problems.
I did have a problem with the weight of the yarn on my arthritic finger joints. I will not use chunky yarn that way again.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

ditto! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

I can not work on black or very dark colors any more. My family knows not to pick those colors. I just can't see it well enough, and if I am going to knit something I want to enjoy what I am doing.


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Refuse to work with black yarn. When asked to make something in back, impolitely refuse and tell why, to hard on the eyes.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm doing a striped knitting pattern for mittens I have never done before and black is the main color, did four rows but hard to see


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

deercreek said:


> What is the secret to knitting with black yarn? My friend asked me to make a prayer shawl in black. And I find it really hard to see the stitches. Does anyone have any secret for me? Thanks everyone Jodi


I'm with grumpygranny on this--the secret is----DON'T do it! Save your eye sight. I have an eccentric friend who "simplifies" her life by wearing just black--she's an attractive women with salt & pepper hair and looks great with just black, however, when I asked if I could knit something for her, I made it very clear that "I don't knit in black". We agreed on a celadon color that matches her eyes.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Thank you all for all your tips. My DW loves hand knit socks but wants only black ones. I've been putting off the project since last May. :/ And she wants toe up socks, which I have not yet tackled.


Get dye-able yarn, knit in white and dye them black--make sure you follow all the dye information so that it is color fast. I think knitting with fine black sock yarn would cause me to quit knitting all together. Better yet teach her to knit her own socks! :wink:


----------



## 66sindy01 (Oct 7, 2011)

i use a day lamp behind me but normally i refuse to knit black


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Forehead light directed down to your work?


----------



## ladybugg111 (Dec 26, 2014)

I usually put a really light silver with mine. Just enough to enhance the black


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

deercreek said:


> What is the secret to knitting with black yarn? My friend asked me to make a prayer shawl in black. And I find it really hard to see the stitches. Does anyone have any secret for me? Thanks everyone Jodi


Knit in the sunlight. At night it is impossible for me to knit with black, dark navy,etc.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> There is no secret for me, I won't do it. I think if you have a white towel on your lap and really, really, really good lighting it might help. Good luck.


I'm with you!!!


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

If I absolutely have to work with black, I go outside when it's sunny. Next best would be by a window that gets bright light.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I just made mittens in black wool, never again.


----------



## grmpookie (Sep 1, 2011)

Making black knitted or crocheted projects takes all three suggestions. Light color needles, a white towel under the project, good lighting, and a lot of determination to get it done. Making a black shawl would be something to be proud of. I know, I made a black crocheted doily and I am very proud to display it.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

deercreek said:


> What is the secret to knitting with black yarn? My friend asked me to make a prayer shawl in black. And I find it really hard to see the stitches. Does anyone have any secret for me? Thanks everyone Jodi


Knit during the day, only in natural daylight. Also, put a white pillow case on your lap and use a light colored needle.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

RosD said:


> I would also use light coloured needles to make it easy to see the stitches. &#55357;&#56478;


Me, too. I use my white Denise interchangeables for working black or navy.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Someone on here said to place a white towel on your lap and use a bright light. Haven't tried it, but am interested in the other answers.


That works for me along with light colored needles. I reserve knitting with black for sunshine. I find natural light even better than an Ott light.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

When you're knitting, place a white cloth in your lap and have your lighting (a lamp) behind you. It's worked for me. Hope it does for you. Happy Knitting!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Clancy P said:


> When I made a 2x2 ribbed hat in navy, I ended up putting markers every 4 stitches. It was the only way I could keep in pattern. I felt like an idiot, but it worked.


Taking care of your knitting problem does not make you an idiot - it makes you smart - as you said it worked. Good idea!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

joycevv said:


> I have a seasonal secret--knitting on the beach in bright sunlight.


I've done that!! Had my picture taken by a stranger once on a beach in Belize because I was crocheting! The guy that took the picture was all smiles. He told my husband he wanted his mother to see it - said she also crochets.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

The secret is to make sure you have something WHITE on your lap so you can see the stitches. Light colored needles help a lot too. I'm knitting a shawl right now with black yarn and have a little white cloth on my lap at all times. Happy Knitting!


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

I also have problems knitting with dark colours.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Prayer shawls don't have to be only in black. I have seen them in numerous colors.


----------



## Solitaire (Apr 24, 2012)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Another thought. Make it white and dye it black. lol


I've used silver or gold needles and loads of light!! :wink:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> There is no secret for me, I won't do it. I think if you have a white towel on your lap and really, really, really good lighting it might help. Good luck.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gma.geeg (Sep 12, 2014)

I love Grumpy Gramma's reply: "Make it white and dye it black!" A perfect solution!!!! :roll:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't have a problem as I have a daylight lamp that I have beside me..


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

The 'secret' is youth - in my old age (68) I have to do all the things suggested by Jessica -Jean when knitting with most dark colours!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

ElyseKnox said:


> Am I the only one who understood the question in the original post as WHY was she told to knit the shawl in black (not HOW to knit with black)?
> 
> Anyone have any comments on the WHY? (I'm curious)


I read her post as a request for tips when knitting with black yarn.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

valmac said:


> I read her post as a request for tips when knitting with black yarn.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

deercreek said:


> What is the secret to knitting with black yarn? My friend asked me to make a prayer shawl in black. And I find it really hard to see the stitches. Does anyone have any secret for me? Thanks everyone Jodi


Knit in white and dye when the article is finished. That's mostly what I do.

But you can, as has been said, use a light colored towel in your lap, a good light over your shoulder and light colored needles.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

well I use my denise needles with a light colored cable and truthfully the most important thing is good lighting take frequent breaks, but it knitting on dark yarn really bothers you explain that to your friend and ask that they pick a lighter easier on the eyes color


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have knitted with black yarn and have to do it in daylight or on the train first thing in the morning.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I wouldn't/couldn't do it. I made my husband a pair of black socks per his request. Thought I would never get them done, I could only knit on them in daylight. I told him he should take care of them as they were the only black pair I'd ever be making. So far he has only lost one of them.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

There is no secret. I don't have trouble with black during the day, but won't knit it at night. I have more trouble with a dark purple both during the day and at night. Bright light showing straight onto your work with a light background is probably the best way to go as a lot of others have already stated.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Another thought. Make it white and dye it black.


There are a lot of great suggestions but yours made me giggle.. a good start to what is to be a busy day  thank you!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Angelsmom1 said:


> I have severe vision problems. I use strong Daylight bulbs. Sunlight has been suggested, but for me it is worse. I have 2 Ott floor lamps. One on each side of me and daylight bulbs in both. Also the idea of a white or very light colored towel on lap does help. I recently lost all vision in right eye and now have to use heavier weight yarns. I have slowed down the speed of my knitting and use my fingers more to feel each stitch. I am going to lose the remaining vision in left eye eventually. I am trying to learn to crochet and knit by feel. I used to cross stitch and needle point as well as beaded jewelry. Hope I don't have to stop knitting and crochet. 1 other suggestion is to use light colored needles so you can see the sts on them easier.


I am so sorry to hear you are losing your vision. It is one of my great fears as my grandmother, father and brother lost theirs. Every time I finish a project in black I say never again. Have just started a hat for my daughter in her requested color; black!! It will be a bugger to finish.I hope you have good luck in learning to knit and crochet by feel.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Very seldom do I knit with black, dk. brown, blue, green, but when I do I use lite colored needles like some of the replies. I also have a lamp.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

jadancey said:


> Someone on here said to place a white towel on your lap and use a bright light. Haven't tried it, but am interested in the other answers.


The white towel helps.


----------



## AvaH45 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

